# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  مين ده اللى نسيك تعرف لو قلبى بيتكلم  كان رد عليك..} مجهودي

## اسيرة شوق

مـدخل ..}

مين ده اللى نسيك
تعرف لو قلبى بيتكلم 
كان رد عليك
مين ده اللى نسيك
قبل مانتعاتب طب سلم 
الله يخليك
واعملك ايه بقول هنسا ومبنساش ليه
هواك لسه انا عايشة عليه 
ومش حاسة ان انا هقدر اعيش غير بيه



....


عـند حفظ الصوور تغير الأسم لأنه الصورة ماتضهر إذا حفظتوها بنفس الأسم


brb

----------


## اسيرة شوق

BRB

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ـتم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مـخرج..}

لو عدو سنين قلبى محلفنيى 
انى ما اكمل غير واانا وياك
تعرف لو مين اسانى عليك
مهما يعمل انا مش هنساك
واعملك ايه بقول هنسا ومبنساش ليه
هواك لسه انا عايشة عليه 
ومش حاسة ان انا هقدر اعيش غير بيه



ذكر المصدر عند النقل

أسيرة شوق & www.alnassrah.com

----------


## روحانيات

واااااااااااو

بصراحه ابداع

صور نايس

يعطيك اف عافيه خيتو اسيره شوق

ودمتي مبدعه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> واااااااااااو
> 
> بصراحه ابداع 
> صور نايس 
> يعطيك اف عافيه خيتو اسيره شوق 
> 
> ودمتي مبدعه



 
شكرا حبيبتي

مرورك أحلى

مــاعدمتك

تحياتي

----------


## ارسم العشق

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## جنة الحسين

عجبوووووني مرررررهـ

شووووكرن جزيلا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه



 
*شكرا حبيبتي على المرور*

*تـحياتي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> عجبوووووني مرررررهـ
> 
> شووووكرن جزيلا



 
العـــفوا حبيتي

مــآعدمتك

أسورة

----------


## hope

*يسلموو اسووره* 

*يعطيك الف عآفيييه على المجهود* 
*الروووعه* 

*بنتظآر جديدك المتألق* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

حلوووووووووووين 

تسلم ايدكـ حبابهـ ع الطرح 

طرح لاعدم 

تحياااتو 

عاشقة المستحييل

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> *يسلموو اسووره* 
> 
> *يعطيك الف عآفيييه على المجهود* 
> *الروووعه* 
> 
> *بنتظآر جديدك المتألق* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 

*اللــه يسـلمك حبيتي*

*مــآآعدمتك*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> حلوووووووووووين 
> 
> تسلم ايدكـ حبابهـ ع الطرح  
> طرح لاعدم  
> تحياااتو  
> 
> عاشقة المستحييل



 

*الله يسلمك عشوقه*

*ماعـدمتك*
 :bigsmile:

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

صوررر مره ناااااااااايس
                          يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
                          في انتظار جديدك
                            موفقه لكل خير انشاء الله
                                     تحياااااااااااتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> صوررر مره ناااااااااايس
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه
> في انتظار جديدك
> موفقه لكل خير انشاء الله
> تحياااااااااااتي



 
مشــكورة حبيتي

كلك ذووق

مـاعدمتك

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

مرررة نآآآآيس تسلميي
خية ع الطرح الرائع 
والمجهود الاروع لاعدمنا الجديد
سلامي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> مرررة نآآآآيس تسلميي
> خية ع الطرح الرائع 
> والمجهود الاروع لاعدمنا الجديد
> 
> سلامي






مــشكورة حبيتي فــطوم

مرورك الأحلى

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

**

*مرهـ رووعهـ ....* 
*يسـلمووو أسوورهـ على الطرح الحلوو ..~* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*سي يوو ....~* 
*كبريآء ...!*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرهـ قميلهـ ،،*

*وعجبوني من 8 إلى آخر شي هع ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدم ،،*

*تحيآتو*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> ** 
> *مرهـ رووعهـ ....* 
> *يسـلمووو أسوورهـ على الطرح الحلوو ..~* 
> *يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
> *لآعدمـ ..* 
> *سي يوو ....~* 
> 
> *كبريآء ...!*



 
الله يســلمك حبيتي كبــرياء ع الـمرور الحلو

مــآعَدمتك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> *مرهـ قميلهـ ،،* 
> *وعجبوني من 8 إلى آخر شي هع ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،* 
> *لاعدم ،،* 
> *تحيآتو* 
> 
> *كروزهـ*



مشـكورة  أنســتهي ..} ع ـالمرور الـحلوو

مـاعدمتك

----------


## شوق المحبة

تـ س ـلم دياااتك أس ــوووره عالـ ص ـور النـ ع ـووومه كتيرررر ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


ولا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد والمميز منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

روووووووووعة..

ناعمين بشكل ...


تسلم الأيادي يارب...


موفةق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> تـ س ـلم دياااتك أس ــوووره عالـ ص ـور النـ ع ـووومه كتيرررر .. 
> 
> ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه .. 
> 
> ولا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد والمميز منكِ .. 
> 
> دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..



 
اللهـ يســلمك حبيتي شــوااقه

مرورك الأحلى

تـــــــــــــــــــــــحياتي .......~

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> روووووووووعة..
> 
> ناعمين بشكل ... 
> 
> تسلم الأيادي يارب... 
> 
> موفةق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
> 
> 
> دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..



 
الله يســـلمك حبيتي دمعـــــــه

مــاعدمتك

تحياتي ..........~

----------

